# Roboti >  iPad Labirints. Palīdziet lūdzu ar servo motoru aprēķinu

## kroko

Video:

Viendoļiku servomotoru prototips:
http://vimeo.com/25356050
Divu asu locīklas princips, kā tiks veidots:
http://vimeo.com/25713428

Tagad ir situācija, ka jārēķina motori reālajai štellei.








Keyword šķiet ir _inertia_. Tas ir atkarīgs no ķermeņa masas un izmēriem. Inerci var uzskatīt par ķermeņa masu, kad tas atrodas riņķveida kustībā.

http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/mi.html#cmi

Mūsu putuplasta gabalam:

I = 1/4 mR^2 + 1/2 mh^2

Ja pieņemam, ka

r = 0.75 m
h = 0.17 m
m = 2.5 kg

tad

I = 0.25 * 2.5 * 0.75^2 + 0.5 * 2.5 * 0.17^2 = 0.39 kg/m^2

Ja mēs šādu disku gribam no viena stūra iekustināt ar pātrinājumu A (radiāni sekundē ik sekundi), tad mums tam ir jāpieliek moments T:

T = I * A 
(lineārā kustībā tas būtu F = ma)

Ja uzskatām, ka vajadzēs pārvietot visu pilnu gājienu (-6° uz +6°, jeb servo motoram 0 uz 180°) vienā sekundē (pi radiāni), tad varam aptuveni pieņemt, ka būs vajadzīgs paātrinājums:

A = 1 PI rad/s^2

Iegūstam, ka 

T = I * A = 0.39 * 1 * PI = 1.23 Nm

kas pēc šī:
http://www.numberfactory.com/nf_torque.html

ir 12.54 kg x cm, jeb 174.18 oz-in

Ja pieņemam, ka servo (roka) tiek novietots 700mm no plaknes centra, tad tajā vietā tā ir jācilā +/-74mm (700 * tan6°), lai panāktu +/-6° plaknei. 

Tātad mums ir 7.4 cm roka, tad sanāk, ka vajadzētu 12.54 * 7.4 =  92.78 kg-cm (1288 oz-in) motoru.

Patiešām? :: 

Paldies jau iepriekš par jebkādiem komentiem.

----------


## karloslv

Respekts par rēķināšanu.

1) m = 2.5 kg? Putuplasta gabalam? Ko tu pīpē?

2) Kustinātājs nav baigi labi izdomāts, jo plāksne tiks ne tikai rotēta, bet arī pārvietota, kas bumbiņas kustību ietekmēs krietni vairāk par šķobīšanu. Iesaku plāksni suportēt tikai vienā punktā.

3) Inerces momenta formulā bija /12, nevis /2.

4) Finālā gļuks - "Tātad mums ir 7.4 cm roka, tad sanāk, ka vajadzētu 12.54 * 7.4 = 92.78 kg-cm (1288 oz-in) motoru.", sareizinām griezes momentu ar centimetriem un sanāk atkal griezes moments???

5) "-6° uz +6°, jeb servo motoram 0 uz 180°" - oi, te laža vienā laidā. Pirmkārt, viena sekunde jau ir kudi par daudz reālai interakcijai. Otrkārt, "aptuveni pieņemt" paātrinājumu ir nepareizi, kļūda 4 reizes. Treškārt - ja jau putuplasts tiek kustināts par 6 grādiem, tad arī viņam rēķini paātrinājumu un griezes momentu, nevis pēkšņi pārmeties uz kaut kādiem 180 grādiem. Garām!

----------


## karloslv

Kā es rēķinātu:

1) Inerces momentu pārrēķini pats ar īsto masu un īsto formulu, tagad nav laika.
2) Lai no -6 grādiem fiksi tiktu uz 6 grādiem (-α līdz +α), tev ir maksimāli jāpaātrinās un tad jābremzē ar kaut kādu leņķisko paātrinājumu ε. Ceļš α=ε*t²/2, kur t ir PUSlaiks visai kustībai. Tātad, ε=2α/t². Es ņemtu t=0,1s, α=6°, tad ε=21 rad/s². Ja pat ne puslaiks 0,05s.
3) Sarēķinām maksimālo griezes momentu laukuma pagriešanai M=εI. 
4) Tālāk: spēka pielikšanas plecs laukumam būs l=700mm attālumā, tātad F=*M/l*.
5) Spēks dabūts, servo rokas garums zināms (d=74mm), nepieciešamais servo griezes moments M_servo=*F*d*.

UPD: Salaboju būtiskas kļūdas. Pats ātrumā nogļukoju ar inerces momentu.

----------


## kroko

> 1) m = 2.5 kg? Putuplasta gabalam? Ko tu pīpē?


 1ajā bildē ir tilpummasa (10kg/m3) un tilpuma aprēķins. Tā sanāk.
Un pīpeju labākās lietas.




> 2) Kustinātājs nav baigi labi izdomāts, jo plāksne tiks ne tikai rotēta, bet arī pārvietota, kas bumbiņas kustību ietekmēs krietni vairāk par šķobīšanu. Iesaku plāksni suportēt tikai vienā punktā.


 To apzinos, bet tā tas paliek. Pieņem to par "rule of the game".




> 3) Inerces momenta formulā bija /12, nevis /2.


 I = 0.25 * 2.5 * 0.75^2 + (1/12) * 2.5 * 0.17^2 = 0.36 kg/m^2 ~ 0.38
Tas daudz neko mums nemainīs.




> 4) Finālā gļuks.


 Tad kā man būtu jāaprēķina griezes moments pie 7cm garas rokas, ja zināms tas pie 1cm rokas?




> 5) Finālā gļuks.


 Pirmkārt, viena sekunde jau ir kudi par daudz reālai interakcijai. Otrkārt, "aptuveni pieņemt" paātrinājumu ir nepareizi, kļūda 4 reizes. - Budžets ir liels, bet nav bezgalīgs.
180° ir tas, ko noskrien servo motors, lai pārvietotu putuplastu -6 līdz +6.
Ja tu redzi, ka ir _laža vienā laidā_, varbūt vari paskaidrot precīzāk? Es lūdzu forumā palīdzību nevis samazgas.
Paldies.

----------


## kroko

Paldies, apskatīšu tevis dotās formulas.

----------


## karloslv

Laža vienā laidā ir vienkārši izteiciens, neņem ļaunā  ::  Es taču paskaidroju veselos 3 punktos, kāda konkrēti laža.

Putuplasta masa mani tiešām pārsteidz, pārrēķināju. Cits jautājums, nafig 10 cm pamatne vajadzīga. Tie 2,5 kg tomēr ir daudz, kad strauji jārotē.

----------


## karloslv

"Tad kā man būtu jāaprēķina griezes moments pie 7cm garas rokas, ja zināms tas pie 1cm rokas" - izraujot no konteksta (kur jautājums drīzāk bija par visa aprēķina pareizību) - griezes moments NEMAINĀS ne pie kāda pleca garuma, tas vienkārši ir lielums pats par sevi. Tāpat kā spēks nav atkarīgs no ātruma vai pārvietojuma vai masas.

"180° ir tas, ko noskrien servo motors, lai pārvietotu putuplastu -6 līdz +6" - to es labi sapratu, bet vai tu saprati, ko rēķini? Kādā sakarā 180 grādi (ok, ok, paātrinājums) jāreizina ar lielā punduļa inerces momentu, ja skaidri zināms, ka tas tiks kustināts par 6 grādiem.

Treškārt - atvaino, es ātrumā formulu M=Fl sajaucu ar F=Ml. Skat. postu ar formulām, es tur izlaboju.

Man pie puslaika t=0,1s sanāk servo nepieciešamais griezes moments 0,87 N-m, kas ir 8,8 kg-cm.

----------


## kroko

To pamatni diemžēl neizatavoju. Izgatavotājiem ieteicu ribu-plātņu sistēmu, jo norādīju, ka katras grams svarīgs. Varbūt to vēl izdarīs, šobrīd man svarīgi saprast kā izrēķināt tās jaudas, tad jau pats izmaiņas spēšu izrēķināt.
"griezes moments NEMAINĀS ne pie kāda pleca garuma" - piekrītu, man nedaudz zināšanu putra gavā.

Tātad:

Raksturīgie izmēri:

Plakne R=750
Pamata plātne h=100
Labirints h=70
Labirinta sieniņas b=30
Labirinta kanāli b=120

Sasvere:
+/-6°

Materiāls:
Putupolisterols 10kg/m3 

Materiāla kubatūras aprēķins:
Vpamatne = ∏ × 0.752 × 0.1 = 0.177 m3 
Vlabirints = 0.4099 × 0.07 = 0.028693 m3 
V∑ = 0.205693 × k1.2 = 0.247 m3 

Pašmasa:
m = 0.25 × 10.0 = 2.5 kg

Inerces moments:
I = 1/4 mR^2 + 1/12 mh^2
I = 0.25 * 2.5 * 0.75^2 + (1/12) * 2.5 * 0.17^2 = 0.36 kg/m^2

 Lai no -6 grādiem fiksi tiktu uz 6 grādiem (-α līdz +α), tev ir maksimāli jāpaātrinās un tad jābremzē ar kaut kādu leņķisko paātrinājumu ε. Ceļš α=ε*t²/2, kur t ir PUSlaiks visai kustībai. Tātad, ε=2α/t². Es ņemtu t=0,1s, α=6°, tad ε=21 rad/s². Ja pat ne puslaiks 0,05s.

Tātad pusceļs - 12/2=6° = 0.105 rad
Pusaiks - tādiem lielākiem servo pargieziens parasti ir kādi 0.2s/60, tātad 180°būtu 0.6sec. 0.6sec servo atbilst 12° plaknes pagriezienam, jeb puslaiks pagriezienam tātad būs 0.3.
ε=2α/t²
ε=2*0.105/0.3^2
1) ε=2.33 rad/s²

EDIT: Piemeklēju arī tādus ar 0.15, 0.1..
2) ε=21 rad/s²

Maksimālais griezes moments
M=εI
1) M=2.33*0.36 = 0.8388
2) M=21*0.36 = 7.56

Moments pie 700mm pleca
F=M/l
1) F=0.8388/0.7=1.2
2) F=7.56/0.7=10.8

Servo griezes moments
Mservo=F*d
1) Mservo=1.2*0.074 = 0.088 Nm = 0.9 kg-cm
2) Mservo=10.8*0.074 = 0.799 Nm = 8.15 kg-cm

----------


## kroko

mūsu rēķins atķiras 10x, bet ε arī pa tik atšķiras (pieņemu mazākus paātrinājumus).
pieņemot, ka locīklai ir berze, plakne var svērt vairāk, servo rokai ir svars utt. likšu lielu rezervi. 20kgcm serviki iekļaujas budžetā.
paldies karloslv!

----------


## karloslv

Vēl ņem vērā, ka reakcijas ātrumu vari palielināt, negriežot servo par visiem 180 grādiem, bet, piemēram, tikai par 60 grādiem (tad arī mehāniski būs vienmērīgāk). Protams, griezes momentam tad pieaug prasības... Bet kaut vai Hitec servo mierīgi var atrast gan 9 N-cm servo, gan 30 N-cm servo: http://www.hitecrc.de/store/servo_chart.html. Izskatās, ka Tev pat derēs pavisam normāli vidēji lidmodelīšu servo. Toties reakcijas laiks būs patīkami ņiprs. 

Šis viss, protams, teorija ar saviem tuvinājumiem un pieņēmumiem, vēl jāpamēģina praksē  ::  Ieliec, kā veicas, projekts ir interesants. Tiesa gan, to visu var izdarīt arī bez iPad un servomotoriem  ::   ::

----------


## kroko

Atradu servo, kas stāv plauktā iekš LV
JR Propo DS8911 High Power Servo
http://www.jrpropo.co.jp/english/pro...db_flg=eng_db1
25kgcm pie 6VDC, 0.19sec/60°
Servo 90° amplitūda

Tā kā servo ir 90°, tad, lai dabūtu +/-74mm lineāro gājumu, roka tagad 104 mm un pēc aprēķina Mservo = 11.451 kg-cm

Centrālajai locīklai izmantošu RC iekšdedzes dzinēja mašīnas kardānu. Pa lēto un pa labo.  ::

----------


## kroko

Kur tikt pie stabila servo barokļa? No AC spēka strāvas uz 6VDC, 5 vai 10 A? Termiņi gāžas virsū, gatavi risinājumi to go.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Kur tikt pie stabila servo barokļa? No AC spēka strāvas uz 6VDC, 5 vai 10 A? Termiņi gāžas virsū, gatavi risinājumi to go.


 Ātrākais risinājums- nedaudz pārtaisīt PC batokli.

----------


## kroko

No 12V kāpt uz 6V? Ar voltāžas dalītāju vai regulātoru? Karstums ne pa jokam, bet nu tie 5A motoram (ar vienu barokli vēlams nobarot 2us, tādēļ 10A būtu labāk) ir rated pie mirkļa, kad no pārslodzes ir jau ieķīlējis. Kurš gatavs to izdarīt ar garantiju? Ar samaksu no prob., var gan tā, gan oficiāli. Termiņš - ASAP.

----------


## AndrisZ

Nē, 5V piekruķīt līdz 6V. Tur līdz 20A bez problēmām noņemsi.

----------


## kroko

Kopumā vajag nobarot

2x Servo :: katrs 6VDC 5A (sevo gremo no 4.5 līdz 6VDC, bet vajag kāpt uz max, lai dabūtu max spēku)
1x ATmega328p + Wiznet W5100 :: 7-12V ~300mA
1x rūteris (tam pašam savs baroklis)

Un divas kopijas.

Tātad sanāk, ka no viena PSU varētu 5VDC pārtaisīt par 6VDC un izmantot servo motoriem, 12VDC izmantot loģikas darbināšanai.

Vai vari šo "piekruķīšanu" veikt?

----------


## AndrisZ

Tā, pagājusi tieši stunda un viens PC baroklis pārtapis.
Ja Kroko ir kāda interese, vari man piezvanīt.

----------


## kroko

wip http://vimeo.com/26717579

----------


## kroko

Šobrīd uzstādu labirintus liepājā pasākumā un nomira viens baroklis. Tātad baroklis ar paceltu spriegumu no 5 uz 6 un no 12 uz cik nu sanāk (~14). Vai te nav kāds no vēju pilsētas, kas varētu izlīdzēt ar šāda PSU uzlodēšanu. Aizbrauktu pakaļ un parādā nepaliktu. Milzīgs paldies jau iepriekš! 26577016

----------

